# Fault: Brake Pressure release Solenoid



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

hello all, happy holidays, got a bit of an issue with the TT at the moment, a couple of times recently ive had the traction light come on and stay on, and yesterday the Engine light came on, scan threw up this error, now things to consider about my car is that firstly the wheel tracking is quiet a bit off, that's not been fixed yet because my tracking rod ends have seized, which im looking into replacing and i have also had new alloys and tyres fitted,

basically my question is; could off wheel alignment cause this error? and anybody else ever have similar issues,
having researched this online, i have yet to see a successful conclusion..

thanks


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Could be a lot of things, I get it on occasion accompanied with an ESP light.

Wheel alignment would not cause it.

Are your pads low? Also when was brake fluid last fully replaced?

Could also be brake switch.

Or worst possible case the brake servo


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Start with the cheapest first lol


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> Start with the cheapest first lol


 +1

As always- clear the code and if it returns:- http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00812
 00812 - Brake Pressure Release Solenoid (F84)
Possible Causes
Switch for Brake Recognition (F83) faulty
Wiring to Switch for Brake Recognition (F83) faulty
Brake Booster faulty

Possible Solutions
Check Switch for Brake Recognition (F83)
Check Wiring to Switch for Brake Recognition (F83)
Check Brake Booster 

Do both hi and low level brake lights work every time without fail?
The brake pedal switch is only a tenner or so and a DIY job.
Just that pesky lower dash to remove & refit. -_ Don't scratch the steering cowl when refitting it!_

See viewtopic.php?f=2&t=836537&p=5218489


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Skeee said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Start with the cheapest first lol
> ...





tommatt90 said:


> Could be a lot of things, I get it on occasion accompanied with an ESP light.
> 
> Wheel alignment would not cause it.
> 
> ...


Pads have done about 8k, and look fine, 
Dont think i've ever replaced the brake fluid,
Brake switch i could look at,
Yes i hope its not to do with the brake servo,

What exactly do you mean by high and low brake levels, as in if i lightly press the brake vs hard breaking?
I will have to check that,

One other thing i want to note, the night i fitted the new alloys it was a rainy day, driving back home on the motorway, when i braked the car seemed to lock up on one of the front wheels, i remember thinking it was quiet odd, that happened just once, so i put it down to the rain, and the only other time i felt something odd was the day the engine light came on where the abs cut in whilst going around a slow round about....


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

And yes, ive cleared the faults, case of seeing of it comes on again, i just wanted to gather some other thoughts about this possible problem, thanks so far guys


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I would change the brake switch (£10) then get a brake fluid change at a reputable place (£40 ish) and go from there 

In my case I'm almost certain it's the brake servo, as I get a hiss at the brake pedal too lol  but the brake servo is usually an engine out job (although someone did it on here without removing recently)


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> I would change the brake switch (£10) then get a brake fluid change at a reputable place (£40 ish) and go from there
> 
> In my case I'm almost certain it's the brake servo, as I get a hiss at the brake pedal too lol  but the brake servo is usually an engine out job (although someone did it on here without removing recently)


 firstly im going to see if I've definitely got a problem, but yes i will do those things,

I'l keep you guys updated,


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

greyhound said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > I would change the brake switch (£10) then get a brake fluid change at a reputable place (£40 ish) and go from there
> ...


 +1 
Sounds like a good plan



greyhound said:


> ....What exactly do you mean by high and low brake levels, as in if i lightly press the brake vs hard breaking?
> I will have to check that, ....


 I don't have the wiring diagram to hand but IIRC the brake pedal switch has separate outputs to the two (low level) twin brake lights and the third boot/rear window (high level) light. 
You may have noticed they don't come on together at exactly the same time but there is a fraction of a second lag. Make sure all three do eventually light when testing the brake pedal switch.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Skeee said:


> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> > tommatt90 said:
> ...


Never knew that on the TT's il check it out cheers, thinking about it, i used to get a vcds error about brake light switch, i just thought it was a very minor fault for some reason. And its not shown up in recent times,


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

bringing this back up from the dead as i've had this issue come up a couple of times now (mine comes up as intermittent) but hardly any info online...

has anyone else had first hand experience with this?
i've already changed the brake light switch with a new one... so that should rule out that part of the equation

The error came up again when the ESP light lit up. when i turned the car off and then back on it didn't come back.

The scan reads up as also being switch F83
or the brake booster being faulty

- is this the switch in question?









which may be found here? part # 1J0 907 597 ?
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Braking/E ... witch.html

- if the brake booster itself is bad how would you know? does that mean hard brakes like when one of the vacuum check valves come loose or when there is a crack in the hose?

thanks


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

What Fault Code is it?

Is it this one? http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00812


Ross Tech said:


> 00812 - Brake Pressure Release Solenoid (F84)
> *Possible Causes*
> Switch for Brake Recognition (F83) faulty
> Wiring to Switch for Brake Recognition (F83) faulty
> ...


 If so, have you checked/tested the new brake switch using Vag Com/VCDS?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

ianpgonzaga said:


> bringing this back up from the dead as i've had this issue come up a couple of times now (mine comes up as intermittent) but hardly any info online...
> 
> has anyone else had first hand experience with this?
> i've already changed the brake light switch with a new one... so that should rule out that part of the equation
> ...


 It is normal for the ESP failure warning light to clear when the ignition is cycled.

The switches in the diagram above look like the pressure sensors? G201 and G214.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Skeee said:


> What Fault Code is it?
> 
> Is it this one? http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00812
> 
> ...


yes that is the code i am getting and it is showing up as intermittent. is the f83 brake switch sensor those two sensors i have posted?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > What Fault Code is it?
> ...


 No! F83 is the switch under the brake pedal.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

IIRC the switch has four outputs, for cruise control, two for brake lights, and an output to the ABS ECU for ABS and ESP.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Skeee said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > Skeee said:
> ...


 No! F83 is the switch under the brake pedal.[/quote]

what measuring block do i use to measure them?

yesterday i went into ABS brakes
> measuring blocks
> scrolled through them (i think there ws only 5)
> pressing the brake pedal on one that i thought was related to brake switch - when the pedal being pressed down the numbers would change depending on how far down i pushed the brake pedal (it was a measurement in pressure)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The pedal switch (F83) is a simple on off switch that sends out a signal to the ECU and ABS systems.

IIRC it's Engine Measuring Block 066, three bits, two for brakes and one for clutch. 
see http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/ and
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/060-069.html

The Two Master Cylinder Piezo Pressure Sensors G201 and G214 will tell you the brake pressure when you push the pedal, from zero (or around 1 to -1 ish?) to about 50 or even 70 bar if you have a racing driver's foot!!!

see http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01435 and
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(1K)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60) 
(Teves Mk60 fitted to TT 2003 onwards)


----------



## pugster71 (Mar 15, 2015)

greyhound said:


> hello all, happy holidays, got a bit of an issue with the TT at the moment, a couple of times recently ive had the traction light come on and stay on, and yesterday the Engine light came on, scan threw up this error, now things to consider about my car is that firstly the wheel tracking is quiet a bit off, that's not been fixed yet because my tracking rod ends have seized, which im looking into replacing and i have also had new alloys and tyres fitted,
> 
> basically my question is; could off wheel alignment cause this error? and anybody else ever have similar issues,
> having researched this online, i have yet to see a successful conclusion..
> ...


Hi, it will more than likely be the g pressure switches on the master cylinder they are difficult to get to or it could be a wiring fault to them. There are two of them due to one of them being a backup sensor its advisable to renew both at around about £90 per sensor + 2_3 hrs labour. I know because i've got 00812 code intermittently showing and had it priced previously .
Good luck.


----------

